# Derren makes shy man go Speed Dating - Derren Brown: Trick or Treat



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Derren makes shy man go Speed Dating - Derren Brown: Trick or Treat






How to be more confident with women - Derren Brown: Trick or Treat






*okey this are part 1 & 2 , just look at the difference.
i have this old video on my drive of a guy who is performing the same
stuff derren does to this guy.*

*i will upload it(video) and then put the link here for you all to download.
the qaulity of the video is not 100% good bc it's old (1989 live session).*

*be patient plz.*


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

http://speedy.sh/3KpGQ/Richard-Bandler-Shyness-1989-Live-Therapy-Session.avi

*link.*


----------



## Wilbur (Jun 13, 2012)

Thumbs up to the Derren Brown videos! Makes me want to speed date again.


----------

